# Have Navitrak will travel.



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to go tomorrow or Saturday to dig up my sewer cable. The sewer line was root infested and I had about 60 ft. of roots cleared out but hung up on an offset, 45* I would say. The HO was unreachable during this process but called me back about 7:30 just after I got home. He asked how much money so far and when I said around $400.00 he said STOP! I said nooooooooo I have a $350.00 cable and a root ripper hung up and have to get them out. I'm commmited. So will rent a track hoe and go dig it up. Wish me luck there's still another 30 ft. or so to go. Might get some pics for ya'll, the leader roots are typically 1/4 to pinky size throughout. And the suggestion to replace sewer line falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> I have to go tomorrow or Saturday to dig up my sewer cable. The sewer line was root infested and I had about 60 ft. of roots cleared out but hung up on an offset, 45* I would say. The HO was unreachable during this process but called me back about 7:30 just after I got home. He asked how much money so far and when I said around $400.00 he said STOP! I said nooooooooo I have a $350.00 cable and a root ripper hung up and have to get them out. I'm commmited. So will rent a track hoe and go dig it up. Wish me luck there's still another 30 ft. or so to go. Might get some pics for ya'll, the leader roots are typically 1/4 to pinky size throughout. And the suggestion to replace sewer line falls on deaf ears.


Some ppl are like that.
Until they need a Thunder Jug, or an outhouse, they'll keep "saving" money, at ANY cost.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

tell em to pay for the cable AND the 400.00 bill and yes, you will stop


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I televised a line for a plumber buddy of mine. 

He told me that he informed the homeowner that if there was a problem, relating to getting the camera stuck, that we would "dig without permission" :laughing:

it just sounds funny. 

Dig without permission.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry no pics didn't have the cam available to me but did locate on line and dug down a foot away from the root ripper. Busted the 45 clay fitting off and pulled the cable out. The mess of roots was fed off many feeder roots but found a particular feeder as big as my thumb. Bout an inch or more in diameter. Fernco'd some pvc back in with cleanouts. Told him if he want's to keep that worn out sewer line he would need them. Total fee including tax $951.00.


----------

